# Airport Extreme Mulitplayer Lan Age of Mythology



## sprogga (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi,

I have two power mac g5s connected over an airport extreme wireless network. I am trying to play age of mythoology over this network on the LAN, but it won't work. I can play other games no problem and each instance of AOM can see the other one, but when I try to join a game it just hangs.....


----------

